# Bacon



## Beets (Feb 7, 2012)

One of the places I hunt coyotes and foxes. The land owner had a trail cam out and got a pic of this.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

looks like it's got ear tags in both ears...........


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

LOL, I think his ears are a little higher


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

thanks PW, I guess I better go get something to eat, it's been a long day without a meal, just WAY to much coffee....LOL


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

It's ears wouldn't necessarily be higher if they are floppy and it has it's head down. that is a weird reflection though.


----------

